# Grille Mk1 2000 reg



## Colin 07 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Have just puchased a TT 2000 reg and need a front grille, can anyone help as to where the best plave to buy one.

Thanks

Colin 07


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

have a look on for sale section.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Colin and welcome to the forum,
try jay at www.ttspaers.co.uk

once you have the grill don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome where abouts are you I have a 5 bar grill in the garage


----------



## Colin 07 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Yellow-TT

Thanks all for your welcome,

I live in Ashford Kent.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.Colin 2 Colin 

Colin


----------

